# Furniture in Jakarta Kemang area



## Ericfieldhuose (Apr 25, 2011)

All,
We are moving to the Kemang area and will need to buy a big bed frame + matresses..... Any stores you can advise........ Will they deliver to your house in Kemang?


----------

